
Arctic could be free of sea ice by 2035, latest climate model predicts - neom
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/arctic-sea-ice-melt-2035-met-office-climate-change-a9665046.html
======
sawaruna
The lowering of the planet’s albedo through melting ice sounds like the most
worrisome runaway effect.

~~~
pastrami_panda
Yeah there are a couple of really scary factors that might compound into a
catastrophe.

The Arctic permafrost is another such factor, it might amount to a twelve fold
increase in atmosphere methane content if thawed.

------
User23
I wish I could trade on climate model predictions. I think the notion that
anyone can predict a chaotic system 15 years out is ridiculous, but i also
think there are plenty of people who for some reason believe it can be done,
and I'd like to take the other side of that trade.

~~~
smabie
You can trade weather futures: rain, temperature, etc. You can also indirectly
express a climate investment viewpoint by trading commodities,though that'll
be a little messier.

